# Standards of living in BC, Canada



## Amitdash (Jan 11, 2015)

Dear All,

What is the standard of living in British Columbia? 
An employer offered me a job as a Hotel - Manager in a 4 star hotel in Victoria, BC.

Shift - 10 hours per day(8 + 2 OT). Is possible to work 10 hrs in BC? 
Per hour Cad$ - 25 (Before tax) 
6 days work per week.

Employer committed that in hand salary per month AFTER TAX - Minimum Ca$ 5100
(Is this possible to get 5100$ per month in hand what employer is saying and to survive with family of 3 (wife + 3 yr son))

*Accommodation for family and food for me will be provided by company.

What are the monthly expenses in BC? 
Where I can verify my job? 
What are the taxation system in BC? 
What should be the expenditure for a 3 yrs child? 
What type of agreement should i do with employer for 8+2 hours work per day with 6 days a week.

I have experiences of 9 years in various industries and my family used to live a middle class. 
Say 2 dinning out per week, 1 picnic per 2 month of 3 days, Car and other expenditure.

My saving target is Ca$ 2000 per month.

I have asked lot many questions in a single window. Please bear with me.
Thanks in advance. The infos are much needed to me as I am stating to pack my bags.

Regrds,
Amit D


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Where did you come into contact with this employer?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Amitdash said:


> My saving target is Ca$ 2000 per month.


_Not_ going to happen... not in British Columbia, and definitely not with a family of 3 in BC.

Your family can live on CAD 5100$/mo but there is no way you are going to be able to live comfortably _and_ save CAD 2000$ month living in BC.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Amitdash said:


> Dear All,
> 
> What is the standard of living in British Columbia?
> An employer offered me a job as a Hotel - Manager in a 4 star hotel in Victoria, BC.
> ...


Not to shatter your dreams, but unless that potential employer has an LMIO ready for you (open) you are going nowhere.

If what you are saying is correct and true, your pre-tax salary will be circa $87k per annum. After taxes are deducted, you "might" clear $5k monthly or perhaps a bit under, but not much.

If that potential employer will offer housing and meals, FYI: that will become taxable income, and you will be put in the next higher tax bracket. With the expenses of housing and food out of the way, you should be able to easily save $2k monthly.

Now, unless you have an actual legal and real contract and everything falls in place, then you've landed an excellent job.

animo
(Cheers)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

The more I read this the more this alleged job offer sounds like one of those scam/phishing emails that purport to offer people jobs.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


colchar said:


> The more I read this the more this alleged job offer sounds like one of those scam/phishing emails that purport to offer people jobs.


lol....What's throwing you off? The food allowance?:eyebrows:

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> lol....What's throwing you off? The food allowance?:eyebrows:
> 
> ...



This whole thing stinks to high heaven!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


colchar said:


> This whole thing stinks to high heaven!


I trust there's room service to clean and deodorize it.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

